# AFR Access



## dreilly (4 July 2006)

Hi All, 

Thought id try the AFR access application the free 14 day trial they are offering. 

Off the bat it looks good. Nice clean interface that drives more like a native windows application than a web page on steroids. 

It has a very uncluttered interface which is easy to get around for first time use. It doesnt baffle the senses with bloated content. 

I set up a few stocks in the portfolio. I really like the feature of being able to access a plethora of news resources pertaining to my watchlist. Data includes, shareholder activity, director interests, announcements, peer data, aspect ranking, etc.  

The content seems to be there, although some is restricted to the trial user. Im considering subscribing, with the market add ons it will cost me 50 per month. 

Anyone else have an opinion on this service? would appreciate another aspect. 

DR


----------



## TraderPro (4 July 2006)

I haven't tried the service yet - I will definitely give their 14 day free trial a go.

I'm just amazed that they are getting people to pay for their service...

Certainly a very different strategy compared with bloomberg, yahoo finance and google finance...


----------

